# Aldi Maxtek Dash Cam - excellent VFM



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Just a quick heads-up in case anyone is interested.

I've been using dashcams for about 4 years now on all our cars. Recently one packed up after a couple of years service, demonstrating a known fault that was terminal  I was hesitating about spending another load of cash and the other day I found a Maxtek 1080p camera for £39.99 in Aldi

https://www.aldi.co.uk/maxtek-1080p-dashboard-camera/p/077433146990000










Its been superb! 3 year warranty, and I know Aldi always honour these without any quibbles, 1080p, easy setup, good instructions and a load of features like parking bump activation, auto stay on/off, 32gb card supplied etc. Only feature it lacks is GPS for location and speed, but has a date stamp etc. Smaller than it looks in the pic and easily tucks behind the rear view mirror.

Only sold in store and you need to ask a staff member for it as they keep it locked in their glass case for electronic stuff, but if you get over the brand snobbery its a flippin bargain IMHO. Having tried to get a warranty sorted on another well known dashcam and had no luck after 15 months, the 3yr warranty alone makes this superb :thumb:


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Looks awfully similiar to the G1W and is probably a rebranded version. 

Only issue I have with most dashcams is they're so bloody big. No reason for them to be that big and with a huge suction cup - Id prefer to leave them in the car at all times without the risk of some yob seeing it and having a crack at the window to get it.

Hence - went for the wedge as its only £5 dearer


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Just Googled that camera and it does look very similar, with a couple of colour tweaks, although I'll take the 32gb card included and a 3yr warranty for the same price all day long!!!

This is a little bigger than the tiny thing I had before, but that got very hot all the time and eventually failed due to a heat issue. This one isnt too bad and is about 75% hidden behind the mirror. The suction cup on this was also a concern but it actually works really really well - for some reason I just couldnt get anything to stick to the inside of the Fiesta screen either. I tried about 5 different type of sticky pad, incl 3m, and several adhesives and all failed inside 72 hours. The suction cup is a tad larger but works 100%. Also makes it dead simple to remove if the car is left for any time. I personally dont think people are going to break into cars for cheapo dashcams these days - they arent exactly worth diddly sold in a pub....


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

Rayaan said:


> Looks awfully similiar to the G1W and is probably a rebranded version.
> 
> Only issue I have with most dashcams is they're so bloody big. No reason for them to be that big and with a huge suction cup - Id prefer to leave them in the car at all times without the risk of some yob seeing it and having a crack at the window to get it.
> 
> Hence - went for the wedge as its only £5 dearer


I hear what your saying about size of cameras and I initially thought the same. However knowing that camera's record whilst parked up, a potential amateur thief may walk away if they spot teh big black box through fear of being recorded. Also if people can see/ know they are being recorded there behavior to you may change - hopefully for the better in a rage incident.

Smashing a window to steal a hard wired camera is likely to cause more attention also.


----------

